# Snowboarding in Hokkaido



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

In Hokkaido 10-14 days can be spent at the one resort without getting bored, you could mix it up between 2 or 3 if you wanted. If it is your first trip I would say stick with Rusutsu and Niseko, they are both very close to each other and have more area than you could ever hope to explore in that time.
Keep an eye out later in the year, I will be posting my travel itinery and organising some meet ups with locals and other tourists at various mountains as I work my way from Tokyo to Hokkaido throughout jan and feb. Anyone is welcome to join in for all or part of the journey, share the stoke and keep the accom costs down for single travellers.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Yup awesome those were the two I was looking at. I think I'll be there in late January so yeah I'll keep watch of what's going on.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You really cant go wrong in jan or feb. Japan will blow your mind, then there is the snow!
PS dont come without a real powder board.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

ETM said:


> You really cant go wrong in jan or feb. Japan will blow your mind, then there is the snow!
> PS dont come without a real powder board.


Damn that was my next question. Figured I'd need a different board. Would they have decent powder board rentals around or am I best off buying myself a board?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

You can rent but for such a long trip (2 weeks) it will be expensive. 
Maybe you can find a deal on a long term rental. 

They do have good powder boards to rent here.

Oh and we are still getting great powder. 70cm this week in Nagano.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh man I cannot wait. Yeah I think I'm just going to buy a powder board. It would probably make more sense rather than renting. I'll find me something from last year to save myself some cash..


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Riding in Japan is like surfing, you wont want to be doing park style tricks everywhere, the powder stoke is just too great so keep that in mind when choosing a board. I am building my own board for next year, here is a screen shot of the design. 180cm


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

You want to have a day's boarding in Moiwa as well. Place is absolute class. Niseko is always good. Spend a little time in Annupuri..should keep you smiling. Rusutsu is known for its tree lines, Quality. You could always do a catboarding tour. Try Black Diamond Tours. Even the crew at NOASC are good. They will take you to Iwanai. Its a deserted old resort packed with incredible untracked pow. ETM, you have to keep me in the loop with the construction of your boards. Are you on facebook?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a facebook page for my business (unrelated to snowboarding)but I really dont use it for anything other than posting work pics etc, it's ETM Turbocharging if you want to have a stalk lol.
I will probably make one up for the boards when they become a reality. Iwanai sounds good btw.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. That board looks amazing I was looking at the Jones Hovercraft seems like it'd do the job well. Iwanai looks awesome too I'm going to check out the tours


----------

